# Shipping England to Vancouver- anyone want to share?



## jesswoodm (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi,

I am from the South-West of England and living in Vancouver. I am a permanent resident and would love to get a couple of my things out here now that my status is sorted.

Don't have a lot of money to spend but I was wondering if anyone is shipping all their possessions out to the West Coast that would rent me a little bit of space.

I would even travel to Calgary or NW States to pick it up.

I have 4 cardboard boxes, 2 guitars, and 1 amplifier- not much stuff at all! No furniture or anything, and I don't care whether it takes a few months or a year or more to arrive.


----------

